# x728 tilling



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2FMybo1TbQ]YouTube - John Deere 1.wmv[/ame]

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Second video [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZuCi55DSY]YouTube - John Deere 2.wmv[/ame]

Rob


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

That's quite the rig! Wish I had a garden that size to tend. Congrats!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Juggler said:


> That's quite the rig! Wish I had a garden that size to tend. Congrats!


Thank you Juggler.

Rob


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Rubadub, nice setup you got there. What engine is in that rig? Does the cab have heat and AC


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

flman said:


> Rubadub, nice setup you got there. What engine is in that rig? Does the cab have heat and AC




Its a 27 horse V Twin water cooled Kawasaki gas engine. It has heat but no AC.

You can run it in Wisconsin in the wind and blowing snow in a Tee Shirt, and the windows don't fog up.

I can take the doors off or open up the windows, but I probably won't need to, I don't have a mower deck for it, just the tiller and a blower.

If I was going to use it in the summer, I would just take the cab off.

I probably all ready mentioned this (olg age and I forget things) the motor in it doesn't even know theres a tiller or a snowblower on it, it doesn't lug at all.

It doesn't spin in the sand or on the snow, and it doesn't need chains.

It is way more tractor then what I thought I was getting, we love it.

On my website I have some still pictures blowing snow under tractor if you would like to look at them, on here. CHEVELLE

Thanks Flman.

Rob


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

rubadub said:


> I probably all ready mentioned this (olg age and I forget things) the motor in it doesn't even know theres a tiller or a snowblower on it, it doesn't lug at all.
> 
> It doesn't spin in the sand or on the snow, and it doesn't need chains.
> 
> ...


I noticed it did not die down with the tiller on it, that is why I asked about the engine. I got the JD 2305 with the 24 HP Yanmar Diesel. I opted for the snow plow, considering my one driveway is 300 feet long with item 4 as the topping. I broke alot of belts on my 45" walk behind blower, and it was shooting stones every where. Nice tractor you have, looks like you got exactly what you wanted. Good Luck


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

flman said:


> I noticed it did not die down with the tiller on it, that is why I asked about the engine. I got the JD 2305 with the 24 HP Yanmar Diesel. I opted for the snow plow, considering my one driveway is 300 feet long with item 4 as the topping. I broke alot of belts on my 45" walk behind blower, and it was shooting stones every where. Nice tractor you have, looks like you got exactly what you wanted. Good Luck


From everything I have read the yanmar diesels pull harder and use less fuel then a gasoline engine.

But this particular tractor is fine without a diesel, just lots of power.

However theres probably other John Deeres that could use the diesel, they most definitely provide lots of power.

The dealer ask me if I wanted the diesel and I declined. A couple reasons were the diesel fuel on my hands and pants legs, having a special can marked for it, and also the smell, we have a lot of bird feeders and stuff close in and the smell was the third reason.

But don't take this the wrong way, diesels are probably the best, especially the larger tractors, but i guess i could point out, these Kawasakis are made in Missouri, and all of the John Deere yanmar diesel are made in Japan and shipped over here.

I drive a Hyundai Accent, so i'm not a only buy American type guy, if a foreign and American product are close in price I will buy the American product.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I solved the fuel on me, and never had it happen yet. I rigged up a 12V lift pump, and I pump fuel from my Freightliner saddle tank, I never lifted a can to this tractor, I would have to lift it 4 feet in the air, too heavy, and it would have been a mess on the hood. The smell does not bother the birds, they always come back, I am sure they hate the sound of any tractor and its approach more. I own 2 Jeep Diesels, a Sprinter Van diesel, and a Freightliner with a diesel, so the JD is just another in the fleet. But like I said, that engine in yours took the load with no problem.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

flman said:


> I solved the fuel on me, and never had it happen yet. I rigged up a 12V lift pump, and I pump fuel from my Freightliner saddle tank, I never lifted a can to this tractor, I would have to lift it 4 feet in the air, too heavy, and it would have been a mess on the hood. The smell does not bother the birds, they always come back, I am sure they hate the sound of any tractor and its approach more. I own 2 Jeep Diesels, a Sprinter Van diesel, and a Freightliner with a diesel, so the JD is just another in the fleet. But like I said, that engine in yours took the load with no problem.


No doubt about it your geared up for the diesels, if I was in your position it would be diesel all the way, they are a superior engine from what I have read.

Rob


----------

